# IVER JOHNSON * "Special Racer" *



## corbettclassics (Jun 23, 2017)

I bought this from the collection of Ted Ernst 6-Day Racer.  It had been down in his basement for decades and left as raced back in the day.  I had it for about 10 yrs or more before I sold it to a guy on the east coast who really wanted a classic bike.  He in turn decided to change out the bars and stem and decided to respoke the wheels with new shiny spokes.  He then sold it to a collector who in turn has sold it to another collector.  I have heard the bike is back in a California collection.  A beautiful old racer that I let get away!
It appeared original as raced when I purchased it from Ted and became the new caretaker. I did my best to help preserve the history of this old racer!


----------



## Handyman (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm ALMOST sure, but not 100% sure,  that your bike was sold on eBay about a year ago............................and I believe someone on the Cabe purchased it.  If it wasn't your Iver it was a really close twin.  Here are some pics of the bike that I saved from the post. I have more pics if interested. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 23, 2017)

Yes, I think you might be right Pete. Sure looks like it and I never saw it on eBay.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 23, 2017)

If my memory is correct thee location where it was offered for sale was the NY area.  Again, going from memory only I believe it sold for around $2100/2200.  I still think a Cabe member bought it from eBay so maybe he will see this post and have more info.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------

